# Looking for 3 bedroom house near Cambrils



## JHughes1 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hello everybody.

I start work in Tarragona area in October. I'm looking for a 3/4 bedroom house in the region.
Anybody got a house they need to rent ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JHughes1 said:


> Hello everybody.
> 
> I start work in Tarragona area in October. I'm looking for a 3/4 bedroom house in the region.
> Anybody got a house they need to rent ?


Hi & welcome

have a look at the links to national rental websites on page 4 of the useful links sticky - even if you don't see exactly what you want you'll get an idea of prices in the area


I'm not sure if we have any members in that area, but if anyone has a suitable property they need to contact you by PM


----------

